# Akira, my 8 week old gsd



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My new baby girl, Akira. She is perfect :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG!!! Floofies!!! :wub: 
So. Uhm. If she comes up missing.... ;D


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's so FUZZY! :wub: Adorable


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> OMG!!! Floofies!!! :wub:
> So. Uhm. If she comes up missing.... ;D


haha, i know! she is sooooo fuzzy!! she looks like a little grizzly bear. 
AND, she is a snuggle monster, and loves giving kisses. I absolutely love her! :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> haha, i know! she is sooooo fuzzy!! she looks like a little grizzly bear.
> AND, she is a snuggle monster, and loves giving kisses. I absolutely love her! :wub:


 :wild::wub: Pshhh wayyy cuter than a grizzly!!! Congratulations


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :wild::wub: Pshhh wayyy cuter than a grizzly!!! Congratulations


Oh I most definitly agree, WAY cuter. Thanks! 

And thanks Shade!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe this is the pup discussed in the "wobbly puppy" thread. Of course she is "cute" and it is hard not to be smitten with the helplessness of her but take the advice that was given . Get your pet health insurance , then get to a vet to have her checked up , seeing that the breeder would not for fear of exposing her to something . To give this pup the best chance you are going to have to deal with something or other . I can't do a 180 degree turn around , the pup looks totally flat and lacking of energy . Something needs discovery, attention and caring .

I do hope that the pup turns out to be an awesome dog .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I believe this is the pup discussed in the "wobbly puppy" thread. Of course she is "cute" and it is hard not to be smitten with the helplessness of her but take the advice that was given . Get your pet health insurance , then get to a vet to have her checked up , seeing that the breeder would not for fear of exposing her to something . To give this pup the best chance you are going to have to deal with something or other . I can't do a 180 degree turn around , the pup looks totally flat and lacking of energy . Something needs discovery, attention and caring .
> 
> I do hope that the pup turns out to be an awesome dog .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern..but she was at the vet first thing this morning. Everything is good with her thus far. Have already been looking into the pet insurance. She is not "helpless", "flat", or "lacking energy"..these are pictures and most were taken after a 2.5 hour drive home at 11pm at night..She has alot of energy and was playing all day today, she has no problems that would be a threat to her health or life..she is simply a little clumsy, and can and will live a healthy, normal life. Not all dogs are perfect, and each and everyone of them deserves a good home, and that is what I will give her.. I made the best judgement and would not bring a pup into my home that would end in heartbreak, no matter how bad I felt for it.

Thanks though, I really hope she does too.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Oooooooooooo sooo cute. I come here for a GSD puppy visual injection and I really love the one of her in the car!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the one in the car too-love sleeping pp pics-and she is just adoarable!


----------



## bluebell (Jul 24, 2012)

A little bundle of fun, so adorable


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! :wub:


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Absolute Ubber sweetness!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

More pictures..two of her meeting my older shepherd mix. They get along great


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable little fluffy girl, very fluffy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice, very nice!!!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats she is beautiful and I am sure she will bring you nothing but happiness!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

She is awesome..looks like she has a great home


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

What a pretty puppy girl! I suspect you're in the same boat as me. I've got a 3 month old and I've only really been able to get pictures of him when he's sleepy. Just about everything I can get when he's awake is a black blur.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Phoebes said:


> What a pretty puppy girl! I suspect you're in the same boat as me. I've got a 3 month old and I've only really been able to get pictures of him when he's sleepy. Just about everything I can get when he's awake is a black blur.


Thank you! Haha yes same boat, only good pictures when she is asleep. Definity only black blurs when awake


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She is spoiled, and loving her new home


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG...too cute!! Is she as snuggly as she looks? (mustwaittogetpuppy...I have to keep repeating that mantra...) Seriously, she is pretty stinkin' cute!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh (Mar 9, 2012)

what a cutie!! and so fluffy!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> OMG...too cute!! Is she as snuggly as she looks? (mustwaittogetpuppy...I have to keep repeating that mantra...) Seriously, she is pretty stinkin' cute!


She most definitly is as snuggly as she looks 
Thanks!! :wub:


----------

